

Verizon Will Charge $2 To Pay Bill Online Or By Phone - 3lit3H4ck3r
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2011/12/29/144444008/verizon-will-charge-2-to-pay-bill-online-or-by-phone?ft=1&f=1001

======
pavel_lishin
I cannot imagine why a one-time credit card payment would be more costly than
processing a payment mailed in an envelope.

